
Google releases code for MySQL enhancements - mattculbreth
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2007/04/google-releases-patches-that-enhance.html
======
sudhirc
Great release from google. I have just started working with databases but i
think these features are great

------
madanella
I hope my startup can someday make similar announcements about the open source
tools we use.

